# Favorite sweeps?



## Shogun (Sep 25, 2004)

What is/are your favorite sweeps? Mine.....I am fond of the Bicep slicer sweep. it translates good into a better slicer.


----------



## sasquatchnaruto (Sep 28, 2004)

I like using a low inside sweep kick to throw them off balance and then go with the flow.


----------



## Xequat (Sep 28, 2004)

I like a good scissors sweep, especially when in close.  Just drop down with one leg in front and the other leg behind your opponent's legs and turn over fast and hard.  I've seen people jump in with a scissors sweep and that looks really cool, but I'm afraid to try that on a training partner.


----------

